# 2009 Haunted Barn photos



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

2009 Haunted Barn


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like a good set up...


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

wow. great job! love that song btw!!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Great job. I am soooooooo jealous!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job. I really like the video and music!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

CB_Christmas said:


> wow. great job! love that song btw!!


I think it is Get out Alive by Three Day Grace.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Creepy looking set up. Good job. How many people do you have helping?


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

scareme said:


> Creepy looking set up. Good job. How many people do you have helping?


I have 10 people helping with the haunt 3 outside helping with the line and vending..


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Joiseygal said:


> I think it is Get out Alive by Three Day Grace.


yes you are correct...:laugheton:


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

How big is your barn? It looks huge


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Ryan Wern said:


> How big is your barn? It looks huge


30x60 pole barn ...not that big..BUT it's how you use the space...I do wish it was larger..:zombie:


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

That's a nice sized area to use. Not so huge that you have to spend a fortune to fill it up. I used my 2 car garage last year and it seemed huge once I got all my walls up. This year, I'm using my 900 square foot patio in my back yard. I loved your video by the way, you did an excellent job with your haunt. Can't wait to see what you do in 2010


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Thinking about adding some outside stuff..Like a maze made from fencing(6ft tall) just to make the haunt longer.If it rains I just do the inside stuff then..
I started my haunt in a 2.5 car garage and it works great.I just had too many ideas for rooms so I use the barn..When I built the pollbarn I installed gfci outlets every 10 ft (thinking of the haunt).This year I need to add insurance(my ins lady called me and helped me with the 09 ins. after seeing the signs/ crowd ) and port-o-pots (bathrooms) because it keeps growing year after year.Its fun ...but also a lot of work now too...:googly:HB

Ryan Wern thanks for the kind words ....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks awesome. my favorite part is the meat hooks. nasty and gory. great setup!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job with the haunt HB, I especially love the clown set-up, very creepy!!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> that looks awesome. my favorite part is the meat hooks. nasty and gory. great setup!


made in house one old buckey/wire/wood /can foam and paint...:jol:


----------

